# Barking, hackles raising, with tail wagging?



## ZephyrSong (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not sure whats up with my baby Jäger lately. We have our routine in the morning where I get up take him outside for a quick potty break, come back inside to get fed, and when I get back from dropping my son off at the bus stop we go straight outside for a walk. We always go the same way for the walk, but for the past 2 days there has been another person walking their dog in the same area (I live in a townhome complex). Every time Jäger sees them he starts freaking out. He gets this deep bark going and his hackles raise up, but his tail is wagging a million miles a minute. I can't tell if he is excited about seeing another dog or if he is mad about it. The other person turned around the first time this happened, but today he had to cross my path to get where he needed to go. I held Jäger back and kept telling him quiet, which normally works with barking, but he kepts pulling hard at the leash and barking that deep bark. 

He has been around other dogs before, and he is normally very submissive around them. But around the house I see a different side of him with dogs. My neighbor has 2 dogs and the one time we met outside by accident with him Jäger did the same thing, but as soon as their dog got some what close he yelped and tried to run away, while peeing. He has never been attacked or had a bad experience with another dog, and my neighbors dog looked like he just wanted to play and wasn't being aggressive. 

He only acts like this with dogs, with people he is mister friendly I love you man. People are his favorite thing to come across on a walk, he just wants to get pet and fall at your feet in adoration. 

I guess to get to the point, is there a way I can stop his behavior? I can't tell if he is being aggressive or is scared with these other dogs and honestly if a dog was acting the way he is towards me I wouldn't want to get to close just in case.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

How old is he? Does he get any interaction with other dogs? I.E. puppy class or something?


----------



## ZephyrSong (Oct 2, 2012)

He is going to be four months old in a few days. He has had interaction with my cousins 2 dogs, and also a few trips to the small dog part of a local dog park.

He gets most of this interaction with my cousins dogs, they all get along great with each other. But like I said he is pretty submissive to them. I only noticed the barking and what not around when we are outside around the house. I was thinking that it might be a territory thing or something.


----------

